# Great Lakes BBQ Assoc. Competition BBQ 101 Class



## Bruce B (Dec 29, 2007)

1st Annual Competition BBQ 101 Class

On January 12th, 2008 the Great Lakes BBQ Association in association with Bone Daddy’s BBQ will sponsor our 1st Annual Competition BBQ 101 Class/Expo.

This class is designed to help all levels of BBQ’ers, from the Backyarder right on up to the Champion Competition cook. Some of the topics that will be covered:

Meat Purchase and Preparation
Dry Rubs and Marinades
Charcoal/Lump/Gas – Which One?
Wood Selection based on the Meat
Competition Box Presentation
Catering Tips
Sauces
Q and A session with BBQ legend himself, Billy Bones.

COST:

•	GLBBQA Member - $35.00
•	Non-Member         - $50.00 (this includes a $35 membership to GLBBQA)
**Cost includes food and beverage from Bone Daddy’s Restaurant**
•	Class size limited to 40 persons, Payment can be made at the door.

TIME &LOCATION:

Class begins at 1:00 pm at Bone Daddy’s BBQ Restaurant
3216 BAY RD , MIDLAND, MI. 48642
989-496-2266

Please R.S.V.P. to Scott Fisher at sfisher@glbbqa.com or Michael Terry at mterry@glbbqa.com or Bruce Bissonnette at bbissonnette@glbbqa.com

WE LOOK FORWARD TO SOME GREAT FOOD AND EVEN BETTER INFORMATION ON JANUARY 12TH , PLEASE COME OUT AND JOIN US FOR THIS EVENT AND GET A HEAD START ON BEING THE BEST COOKER ON YOUR BLOCK


----------



## Rag1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Wish I lived closer.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 29, 2007)

There you go Puff...not to far away from you...wish it was closer to me...I"d like to check it out.


----------



## Griff (Dec 29, 2007)

Geeez guys. It's practically in your backyard.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jan 2, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Wish I lived closer.



We don't.


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 3, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bubba ,, you might want ot be careful what you say to Ron, he's retired, and it's only a 9 hour , or so, ride to Michican from his house


----------



## wittdog (Jan 3, 2008)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


9 hrs whats that in old man hours?


----------



## Rag1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Listen to what Bobberqer says......I got all day to get there. Then I might pee in the firebox of that Lang clone.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 3, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Listen to what Bobberqer says......I got all day to get there. Then I might pee in the firebox of that Lang clone.


The nice thing is unlike that women astronaut...you already wear diapers.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW...I need to read this section more often...had I known sooner, I would have booked a flight out to this.  I <3 Midland.

UPDATE:
I emailed my friend who lives in Midland...she writes back:  I'm telling you what, their food is fantastic.  I don't think we ate there when you were here, did we?  We'll have to get some when you come out.  It's only 2 blocks from the house.  

That's insane.


----------



## Unity (Jan 3, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> 9 hrs whats that in old man hours?


  

--John  8) 
(Rag, we need to plan a "Shut-up-Smarty-Pants" ride.   )


----------



## wittdog (Jan 3, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both you guys are welcome anytime....
But Unity...Don't confuse me with Rempe...I wasn't the pale skinny guy at the Onik 
I just figured out why you guys are so happy...First Thursday of the month.....


----------



## Rag1 (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought we would have heard from the guy with the Lang bumper sticker from Ohio by now. He's out pushing drugs to old people in new york. Hope he drops some Viagra of at Witt Dogs to take the edge off him.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 4, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wittdog, I'm not pale...but you are indeed fat!

Bruce, I did a complete pimp job about this class on the show yesterday complete with contact emails given and such!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Greg I am fat..because I eat my own cooking.
Way to Pimp it out..the only one listening was Bruce.   :P


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 4, 2008)

No Witt, there was more then Bruce listening...


----------

